# Therapist said he'd call to reschedule...



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I had a meeting with my therapist on Tuesday. He forgot his appointment book at home, so he wrote a note and said he'd call me on Wednesday or Thursday.

Of course, no call. I understand that he's busy and has his own life. However, we've been talking about returning back to college since we first meet (over a year ago) and school starts on Tuesday.

If he does not call tomorrow, do you think that it would be overly drastic to not see him again? When I need him the most, he wasn't there. Granted, therapy hasn't help all that much for me, but it was still nice to go and speak with someone. 

I'm just really disappointed in him that he didn't call.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I had an appointment with a therapist once, and she totally forgot. Lol so I woke up early for no reason that day. She replied to my voicemail the next day, or maybe a few hours later, can't remember. I stopped going to her though after that cause I didn't find her to helpful. Whenever I went, I would just discuss my week and stuff that stressed me out. 

I've been off therapy for a few years, and I'm finally going to start again this week. But this time I told my new therapist that what I want is to be able to deal with my anxiety and depression better, not just have someone to talk to. So we'll see how this goes.

Either, give your therapist a call to remind him. Or if you prefer, look for a different therapist especially if you haven't found him helpful. 

The way I look at it, having someone to talk to on a weekly/biweekly basis is not going to do anything but let me vent, I think it's better to set a goal to actually decrease or be in better control of your anxiety.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Update: He called yesterday during lunch period. He must have finally realized that he forgot to call. I ended it for now.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Ended therapy completely? Are you looking for a new therapist?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, I'm done for now.

I'm not going to go through the hassle of finding a another one...

Velocicaur vs. the world! :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

velocicaur said:


> Well, I had a meeting with my therapist on Tuesday. He forgot his appointment book at home, so he wrote a note and said he'd call me on Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Of course, no call. I understand that he's busy and has his own life. However, we've been talking about returning back to college since we first meet (over a year ago) and school starts on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


I think your expectations are too high in this case. He may have a ton of other clients and may not have gotten back to you. People also forget; it happens. Would you want something like this to happen to you? If he was a good doctor, call him up to remind him that you need to make an appointment.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I think it's overreacting. He just forgot to call back. We all get distracted from time to time.


----------

